#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  JEE MAIN 2014 Paper-2 B.Arch/B.Planning OMR Sheet Online Released

## ajaytopgun

The JEE (Main) 2014 (Paper II) pen and paper based examination OMR sheets are available online. The candidates can view and challenge the OMR sheets which have been uploaded on the official website. 

Click Here The official link: http://122.180.127.140/2014/jeemain/jeeomr.aspx





  Similar Threads: JEE Mains 2014 Answer keys to be released online on April 25 JEE Main Online Registration 2014 JEE Main 2013 B.Arch Paper 2 Solutions & JEE Main 2013 B.Arch Paper 2 answer key

----------

